# Stephen Foster Park (okefenokee Swamp)



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has camped here and how it turned out. Planning on a trip in the new Roo.


----------



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

did you camp at the okeefenokee swamp? what campground? how did it go?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

This is the advice from our dear friends, Tonka (ie Julie). _didn't think she would mind if I posted it. _

"IMHO Stephen Foster is the best place, actually the only place on the west side. But they need to be prepared to entertain themselves and take lots of supplies. The nearest store once behind the gates is over 30 minutes. Unless something has changed since we there last. They have a guided tour of the swamp and also boat rentals."

She did warn that it can be pretty buggy and very hot this time of year but not sure when you were planning for.

Carmen


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

The family and I used to camp there when I was a kid. The biggest thing I can remember is the deer and racoons. Do not I repeat do not leave food outside of the steel secure trash cans provided by the park. The rangers will get you and you really don't want to clean up the mess left behind.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

PM Jimmie and 5thTimeAround. Both of them have recently stayed there. Phillip


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

we stayed at the Florida park Stephen Foster not the ga one.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> we stayed at the Florida park Stephen Foster not the ga one.


 oops! my bad


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

We've also stayed at Stephen Foster in Florida. It's a very nice park, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Stephen C. Foster in Georgia is great if you are aiming to get close to nature. I used to canoe around the swamp there and have spent the night on a few of the platforms. Let me state for the record, you really don't sleep when you are on a wooden platform, scant feet above the Alligator Superhighway. All night long we could hear things thrash around in the swamp.

Reverie


----------

